# Trap test, who can identify?



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

There are two traps, one on it's side, one on it's base.​​




​


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i can identify them

them are steel traps lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

yup, em r steel.........lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

actually, you were partially correct, the base, spring and chain are steel, the jaws are cast iron


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Jump trap? I'm sure somebody on here will be able to give the make. Had one given to me and I used it last year. Never caught anything with it tho. Wasn't the trap's fault, just where I put it. Cool thread 220, anxious to follow the responses.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Ruger, I got bored this weekend and dragged out my trap box and went through just for memory sake.






​​
I went through everything and found a lot to share with this thread. Also made me confirm with my brother-in-law in Iowa that the rest of my traps are still hanging in the top of his machine shed and they are. More than 10 dozen #3s and #4s. Someday I'm going to have to get them out here.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Just looking at that box has just got me to imagine all the fur those traps held and what memories those traps have created.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

from 1969 to 1984 it's all I lived for...........more memories than I can tell you. I actually started when I was 10 but my mom's second husband forbid me to have any guns or do any trapping. Had to sneak around a lot.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Still hoping that one of these daysI can get you down here to run the line with me and learn a little from someone who has spent the better part of their life trapping.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Wayne, I think about your offer every time I see a new post in the trapping section. It probably won't happen this year because of the knee and work. If I don't get the other knee done next year, I can start planning for a trip down your way.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Work is gonna make it a little tougher for me this year. Have enough work to stay busy as long as the weather allows. Probably gonna have to open a new page in my trapping career and learn about running a line in the dark after work. Within the next month I will find out what permits I obtain and that will determine what kind of a line I'll be running this year. One thing I know for sure is that I'll be trapping.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good for you.....somehow someway we need to get leg holds legalized again state wide................


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree, I can remember going with my dad when I was young and having the time of my life. Sure wish I would have been a little older so I could have retained a little more knowledge of what he was doing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The one on the right is a Victor # 3 jump trap...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

they are both the same and not a #3.........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

let's move on...........






​


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are the first 2 hawk #2 jump traps and the last 2 look like oneida vector #1 and 1 1/2 jump traps after they started the v cut in the pans. Just guessing but been many years Most of my trap lines were the connibear instant kills. Trapped a few raccoons and fox in the late seventies . most memorable catches a 51 pound raccoon and a 6 pound muskrat along with a white obino possum . Manage to quite a few mink as well considering there was a mink ranch on the next section line over behind our house.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Bigd, both pictures are the same traps, Victor #14.............


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing Mike looks like you need to do some waxing LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I wish I could use any of my traps. This State took care of that several years ago. Someday I'll winter in a State that allows leg hold traps.

Most of the traps I've shown here are wall hangers and have pretty good value.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Keep these posts coming, love hearing about trapping experiences from people.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

+ 7 on that note, very interesting.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*I never liked Oneida 14 or the #3-4 jump traps victors for beaver trapping--The pan is to BIG-I cut all the pans down on the ones I had and they worked better for my use--most of them got tossed--should have save them their worth Bucks now :biggrin: :biggrin: I see in your Box you have some New House long springs better keep them most are collector traps that bring a good price------------Nice traps Buddy thanks for sharing-------------sb,,,,,,,, p.s. also looks like a Blake & Lamb 44 in there or one of their double underspring jumps*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good eye SB, it's actually a Blake & Lamb #4 double under spring. It's still amazing to me that as old as all these traps are, the springs on all but the small long springs are a strong as they were when new.






​​
I was a big Newhouse fan back in the 1970's (still am). I still have several dozen #3s and #4s. I bought as many as I could afford back then. I also used a lot of Victor #3Ns. Then I bought a dozen Sterling MJ650s. As far as I'm concerned, the best coyote trap ever made.






​
I always preferred my land traps to have cast jaws. Then in the early 80's cast jawed traps became harder to find and much more expensive. That's when I started buying steel stamped jawed traps.






​​
4 dozen Montgomery 1.75 coils. Those became my go to raccoon traps. Also took many Iowa coyotes and several fox in them.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

All this trap talk is making me want to get back to doin it. I havent trapped for years. Did it as a kid with my dad. First thing I caught.in a foothold was a pheasant lol. Unfortunately all of our traps sat so long in the shed they were too rusty to use n we got rid of em. Have to start from scratch now. Thanks for sharing some trap history with us


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

The very first picture is a Victor #14 I assume. I can't tell it's size but it could also be a #13 or #12.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

You selling any of those traps in the box?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

220

Bummer about your state...wish you were able to use them again. We are blessed here...but there certainly is opposition all day long that we fight. Are you a member of your state trapping association ?? If not check into it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

coyotejon said:


> The very first picture is a Victor #14 I assume. I can't tell it's size but it could also be a #13 or #12.


the angle of the picture I took made these traps appear different size, but they are the same, both are Victor #14s.



coyotejon said:


> You selling any of those traps in the box?


As of now coyotejon I'm not selling any. I hope to be able to use them when I retire in a few years.


----------

